
Fontdeck is Shutting Down - dangrossman
http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=262832f6c05900ce22e8b14b6&id=847cdd319d&e=8e6a757eac
======
bigiain
Kudos to them for their 12 month sunset period, that's better than most
shutdown announcements give their users...

(I suspect there are users who'll be disappointed with only 1 weeks notice of
no longer being able to order new font licenses though...)

